# young rabbit breeding?



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 13, 2012)

What age are hollond lops ready to breed and what age is good for them to


----------



## pennylove (Jun 13, 2012)

I thought you didn't have any kind of pedigree or positive breed identification for your rabbits? Why the rush to breed them?


----------



## PinkFox (Jun 13, 2012)

technically females CAN breed as young as 4 months however its not healthy for them...
for small breeds i wouldnt breed before 6 months of age...for larger breeds i wait untill 8 months.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 13, 2012)

pennylove said:
			
		

> I thought you didn't have any kind of pedigree or positive breed identification for your rabbits? Why the rush to breed them?


Byh members told me what they were and I plan on geting more this is for future refrense


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 13, 2012)

PinkFox said:
			
		

> technically females CAN breed as young as 4 months however its not healthy for them...
> for small breeds i wouldnt breed before 6 months of age...for larger breeds i wait untill 8 months.


Thank you


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 13, 2012)

Same here, I wait for my holland lops to be 6 months old.


----------



## secuono (Jun 14, 2012)

How do you start your own lines if not breed them? You don't need pedigrees, they are just a family tree. Making your own takes time and you won't be able to sell any with papers until you've bred and raised up 3 generations. Great grand kids w/records will get you those pedigrees...and time.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 14, 2012)

Penneylove I'm sorry if my post came out rude


----------



## pennylove (Jun 14, 2012)

Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> Penneylove I'm sorry if my post came out rude


Not at all! I was just curious why you were interested in breeding because I had seen your original post asking for breed identification . . . it seemed strange that you would purchase an unknown breed of rabbits if you were interested in breeding in the first place. But it's neat that you like them so much you're thinking about breeding in the future.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 14, 2012)

Ya my little sis wants them to have some babies lol


----------

